# Midnight in Maryland



## atomn (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi all,
I'm getting geared up to try my hand running a Midnight game.  Right now I have two definite players and two possible players.  The game will be on Sundays from 1pm to 6 or 7 in Baltimore City, Charles Village area.  We're all well acquainted with d20 but I haven't run a game since 2nd Ed. and none of us have played in Midnight before.  The game will be a storebought module from levels 1-5 at least until I'm more confident in GMing.  The game will be serious (not campy, silly or anime-like) but as a group we're laid back and just looking for a good time and having fun.  It looks like the game will start some time in January.  If you're interested shoot me an e-mail and we'll work on organizing something!


----------



## Nikroecyst (Dec 15, 2006)

As of right now my sundays are free however I need to know more details as to where specifically. Im not that familiar with md yet but im dam good with mapquest!   If you're interested you can hit me back here or Nikroesis@hotmail.com


----------

